# Few shots before storing the Avant for the winter



## KrUsTyX (Sep 2, 2001)

Going in the garage, until mid april...


----------



## seymore15074 (Jul 23, 2007)

Looks dope. Is that an S?


----------



## KrUsTyX (Sep 2, 2001)

Nope, we don't have any C6 S6 in North America, unfortunately...

It's a pimped A6


----------



## LarsLaursen (Feb 18, 2010)

Awesome A6! 

What year is it, and which suspension is mounted on it?


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Looks great! Makes me wish I didn't sell my old Eurolines. 

What are your wheel/tire specs?


----------



## KrUsTyX (Sep 2, 2001)

225/35 in the front, 265/30 in the back


----------



## KrUsTyX (Sep 2, 2001)

suspension is custom from unix performance, a good friend of mine.

car is a 2006


----------



## 33742 (Jul 2, 2003)

What rear spoiler is that?


----------



## KrUsTyX (Sep 2, 2001)

ABT rear spoiler, thank you


----------

